# smoked rabbit



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so does anybody have a good recipe for smoking a rabbit? i have one that im ready to smoke but i lost my recipe book and ive never done rabbit before


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one or two that are OK.

Are you looking for just plain smoked? cured and smoked?

I have a rabbit (or squirrel) sausage recipe, Koningswurst, that's great. It's a tough one to make though.

I'm on the road. I'll post something in a week or so.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never thought of smoking a rabit. Prolly not too much diffrent from a chicken. Let us know how it turns out. 

On a side note where would a person get Rabit? I would like to try this myself. :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoked rabbit can be very tough.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

just go out and shoot one they arent that hard to get i see cottontails all the time


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Smoked rabbit can be very tough.


I agree, it would be better pan fried. And that's coming from a guy who smokes a lot of BBQ.

If you're dead-set on smoking it, I'd hot-smoke it at 350 or so until just done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to cut rabbits in pieces and then soak them in a sugar cure for a week. Sometimes I soak them with a turkey or some chickens.

Take the pieces out of the cure and let them drain for a few hours and then smoke them with about 2 pans of apple or cherry sawdust. The meat only has to see 152°, because it's cured.

Taste as much like ham as it does rabbit.


----------

